# Snowflake in the Stars (Torrent)



## ford442 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey guys,
I have put together a torrent album of my latest downtempo, chill-out creations. It is all stuff I have written and listened to while smoking this year's crop.. 
Torrents are a nice way for me to release my free albums to a lot of people at once - even if you have not used them it is as simple as installing utorrent from www.utorrent.com 



http://www.mininova.org/tor/13197499

These are my six newest songs which might be released before Christmas on CD. I would love some feedback too if you have a favorite track or any kind of comment. I have nine more bit torrent releases if you want that contain all of my released material. http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=noah+cohn&cat=0

Thanks for listening and happy holidays RIU!!!


----------



## ford442 (Dec 18, 2010)

Snowflake in the Stars is a featured torrent right now on the front page of www.mininova.org 
Download, enjoy and help me seed it out if you like!


----------

